# Baby Bella Is Here.



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations! That is great! Is she sleeping through the night yet?









Hugs to mom and Bella. I'm very happy for you guys.

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Congratulations! That is great! Is she sleeping through the night yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet, but close. She is up about every 3-4 hours. 
To bad keystone doesnt make an outback stroller.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

sleecjr,

Congrats on the new "camper." Aren't they something?

Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> sleecjr,
> 
> Congrats on the new "camper." Aren't they something?
> 
> ...


This is our first time around, and so far it is much easier than expected.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats sleecjr on the new addition to the family
Bella is a pretty name
We need some lenghts and weights

Don

P.S.
This need to be in a better place then Test your Changes
So how about Off Topic Dicussion


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > sleecjr,
> ...


Don't worry, somewhere along the line it probably will get alittle tougher - but it's worth every minute of it







Congratulations!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations sleecjr! Welcome to the world, Bella! We've been waiting just for you!!!


aantolik said:


> Don't worry, somewhere along the line it probably will get alittle tougher - but it's worth every minute of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no. Bella's a baby GIRL! Life will only get better


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Lee and Amy,

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. Time to go get that Outback. I think I have seen someone who modified theirs to have a crib.

Enjoy


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on baby bella*

darrel


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

[quote name='HootBob' date='May 21 2006, 07:34 PM']
Congrats sleecjr on the new addition to the family
Bella is a pretty name
We need some lenghts and weights

Don

Ok here ya go.
She is 5.85 lbs and 19.5 inches long. Tall and thin, I see trouble in my furure.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Lee
nice size









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to you and your wife. Kids are great and they grow up SOOOO fast. Mine just had is 10th bithday and my wife and I said, double that and he will be gone....WOW


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations! Life will never be the same, just better. Our little guy just turned 10 weeks today. He's already been camping 3 times (since 4 wks old). Just a little more to pack into the camper







. Just remember to take plenty of pictures and jot down the milestones (grins, sleeping through the night, first camping trip, etc.) They're worth every minute!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations! Great lookin family you have there!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lee and Amy,

Congratulations on the beautiful little girl! Is that a little Outbacker logo I see on the cap?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lee and Amy action 
Congratulations on your little one






























Willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

[/quote]

To bad keystone doesnt make an outback stroller.








[snapback]112234[/snapback]​[/quote]

Sounds like our next mod. Seems like we could come up with something using the rear bed supports, some old nanco tires, left over memory foam topper, and a turbo flush kit


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations on the new Outbacker.























John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Lee and Amy,
> 
> Congratulations on the beautiful little girl! Is that a little Outbacker logo I see on the cap?
> 
> ...


That's what we're missing...Outbackers.com Baby Gear.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WooHoo!







Absolutely beautiful!







God bless your baby and your family!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

nonny said:


> WooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! That is a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wonderful















Congrats
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's what we're missing...Outbackers.com Baby Gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even go there, Jim!
Who knows what kind of trend THAT could start!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Congrats guys!!! (dont know how I missed this thread??) I love her name! She's absolutely beautiful! They do grow up fast...we say the same thing. Our oldest is almost 11, and before we know it, she'll be gone







Enjoy every second of it! It's simply amazing!









jewels


----------

